# Planning the Room



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Started laying out some track to see what I have to work with. The area is nine by whatever right now. In a couple of months the room will be widened by three feet so I have to keep that in mind.

Couldn't make up my mind, but I think it's going to be an around the room instead of a "U" shaped layout. Didn't take into account the entrance and exits for the switchyard so I found last night I need at least two more feet on that wall. Got a carpenter with car trouble coming over for lunch. We are gonna trade work.

It's starting to get real in the train room!


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

How big is the room I like the way your thinking about so it will be a duck under.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

When the room is finished it will be 12' wide. I am not sure how deep yet, 10', 12' or 14', but probably 14'. I am planning some re-modelling in the basement and this will be on the cold side of the walk out basement. This used to be a garage. 

It will start out as a duck under but when I finish the end wall I will make a lift out, or swing away section for a pass through.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi DA Cookie,

Would this be a consideration for your space? http://hogrr.blogspot.com/


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, I have been looking at that one for inspiration. That is a good looking layout. I was planning on modelling a specific line but this time around I am just going to do a practice layout. I want some features that aren't involved in the line I was going to model. Like a mountain logging and coal mine, and the little one wants a school, playground etc.

I am currently thinking of doing my original plan in "N" scale after I get this one to the point where we can run trains.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is a pic of where I am with it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Envy all that room. 

Wanted to poke my head in here with a safety reminder.

You might want to install an isolated track section on both
sides of the 'planned' lift out. They are wired to contacts
on the lift out so that they go dead when the bridge is out.
Your train stops before taking a very expensive dive.

Don


----------

